# General vs. Admiral



## alaska_lanche (May 4, 2009)

Ok so I am looking at either an '08 general or an '08 Admiral. What are the main differences, pros and cons of each?? I realize without shooting either first hand it will be hard to tell what fits me best, just looking for a general breakdown between the differences between the bows. Looking to upgrade from my current 2005 parker hunter mag.

Thanks


----------



## alaska_lanche (May 4, 2009)

I guess you could add the captain to that list as well.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

www.bowtech.com

All the specs are there to compare the bows....then go shoot all three


----------



## D-bow (May 17, 2007)

First off ill start with I think you made a type o because the admiral is not an 08 its new this year. Lol! But anyway I've never shot a general but I have a captain and love it its awesome and fast. Unfortunately for.me I have to sale it due to financial reasons so if yo want a great deal pm me.oh and it is hardwoods grey camo too I would like to try a general tho they re supposed.to be pretty sweet I hear


----------



## alaska_lanche (May 4, 2009)

Correct I meant '09 Admiral


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Admiral vs General*

I have shot both bows. I currently own an Admiral. 
Heres the deal

General has more brace height which makes it more forgiving but it makes it about 15 fps slower IBO than the Admiral. The General is a few ounces heavier than the Admiral but not much. Both bows are crazy quiet. Shooting outside all you hear is the arrow hitting the target. The General has no noticeable hand shock but the Admiral has no hand shock what so ever. The Admiral has absolutely no hand shock. Notice that I said that twice... The cams on the General appear to be slightly larger in size over the Admiral but both of them have fairly round shaped cams. Both of the bows draw smooth for a Dual cam bow compared to others. Both bows are very similar in A2A length around 30-31 inches which makes them both great hunting bows for a treestand or a ground blind. Both bows are light enough to pack around the mountains elk hunting or stalking a mule deer. The General had the recall with the limbs so if I were to purchase one I would make sure it had the updated limbs on it, you dont want that in the back of your mind while your shooting. 

The Admiral is the first center pivot bow that I have owned or split limb bow for that matter. My first Bowtech was an Allegiance and I couldnt let it go until I shot the Admiral. I dont think I will ever get rid of my Admiral. I have taken a Ram and 2 turkeys with it so far and I plan on taking it to Colorado this year on an Elk and Bear hunt. I have never shot a bow that was this quiet and shock free. It has great speed for hunting, it is fairly lightweight, and I can shoot good groups out to 70 yards with it.

I hope this post answers some of your questions.


----------



## GeekDeer (Mar 14, 2009)

dtilley summed it up very well. I shot both and they were very comparable. Only thing I noticed was that Bowtech made some changes on the center pivot with the Admiral (and all the new center pivots I believe). It is moved over more off center to allow for additional vane clearance on your arrows. The clearance on the General is a little tight. 

I bought the General because of the price difference. But it was brand new still in the box at the dealer. I watched him put the upgrade limbs on it. I ended up getting a great deal because it hadn't sold yet. But they are both great bows. You get a little more speed out of the Admiral. BUT you can't go wrong with either IMO. Shoot both and make you own decision. Good luck!


----------



## alaska_lanche (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the input I really appreciate it.

This place is great and looks to be a VERY valuable resource for all things archery and look forward to learning much more here.

Thanks again.


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

*bowtecharchery.com*

don't mean bust on ya, but I thought the right link would work.


----------



## alaska_lanche (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, yeah I spent some time on their website. However like pretty much anything else its much better to read user reviews and experience rather than their jargon that companies throw out to support their products. But I was able to compare some bow specs there to give a better understanding.


----------



## TnBowhunter (Jun 16, 2003)

i was in the same boat as youthe last couple of weeks.. i could decide between getting the general or the admiral.. but when i found a general at one of the dealers in my area for $200 cheaper than the admiral, that helped make the choice.. i couldnt tell much difference between shooting the 2, both were quiet and shock free..


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

I own the general and just picked up a Admiral, should be here next week.. I love the general so much that it is staying in my collection, gonna have it dipped in snow camo when the admiral gets here.. With it's big brace height it will be my late season bow for many years to come...

I have heard nothing but good things about the admiral, that's why i am getting it.. It's faster then the General with all the good stuff the general has......
Good luck with what ever one you go with, You cant lose we either....:thumb:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Snow Camo ??? That would be tight !! When you get it done, PM me with the info of where you had it done. Definately post the pictures.


----------

